# Springfield, VA Group Needs 1-2 Players



## attorneydc (Nov 18, 2005)

We have a longstanding group of 5 players, but would like to add 1-2 more.  This weekend we'd really like to find 1-2 players to add.

We play 3.5 ed D&D set in Greyhawk.  The players range from mid twenties to mid thirties.  The DM has been at it for quite a long time.

Please e-mail me if interested -- attorneydc@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------

